

Inevitable IPv6 Migration to Unleash New Opportunities - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2015/08/21/inevitable-ipv6-migration-to-unleash-new-opportunities/

======
p1mrx

        $ ping6 www.iafrikan.com
        unknown host

